# 2008er GT Modelle



## alf2 (27. Juni 2007)

Es gibt zwar bereits einen Carbon Zaskar Fred, aber ich finde, dass die anderen GT Modelle auch hoch interessant sind. Ich habe etwas recherchiert und folgende Berichte gefunden. Persönlich finde ich die Allmountain bikes am spannendsten. Viele Redakteure sehen das wohl auch so. Teilweise erfährt man auch schon was über die Ausstattung.

http://bikemag.com/features/onlineexclusive/GT-2008-Engelberg/

http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article.asp?UAN=5588&v=1

http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=415

http://www.dirtragmag.com/web/news-article.php?ID=944

mit vielen Fotos, leider auf tschechisch:

http://www.ivelo.cz/aktuality/technika/novinky-2008-gt-fox-shimano

hier noch der vollständigkeit halber die bereits geposteten links:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283389

http://www.vorb.org.nz/article-61509.html


----------



## alf2 (27. Juni 2007)

Einen hab ich noch:

http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/first-rides-on-.html

Gt bringt offenbar auch einen Carbonrenner und eine Frauenserie der bikes heraus.



> GT didnt have them on hand but will have a womens specific line of bicycles called GT-W. Therell be Avalanche, Zaskar, Marathon, GTR and Legato models with female specific geometry and components.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwinki86 (27. Juni 2007)

die 2008er modelle sehen ja wirklich mal gut aus


----------



## 4element (27. Juni 2007)

Mir gefallen sie gut - trotz Hydro. Wenn die Preise stimmen.........


----------



## alf2 (28. Juni 2007)

4element schrieb:


> Mir gefallen sie gut - trotz Hydro. Wenn die Preise stimmen.........



Einige Preise wurden in den Berichten ja bereits genannt. Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung:







> Built with an XT drivetrain, Fox RP23 shock and Float RLC fork, the highest end of the three-model *Force* line weighs 30.2 pounds. With a 69-degree head angle and 73-degree seat angle, this I-Drive 5 replacement *costs about $3,000*.









> A bit stouter than its Force brethren, the Sanction was designed from the ground up to please the heavier hitters who still want to pedal. The monocoque frame weighs 7.7 pounds with a Fox DHX Air shock. Built with a RockShox Lyric fork, Saint dual-ring crank and XT drivetrain and brakes, the *Sanction costs $3,199*. Two lower price versions sell for $1,799 and $2,799, respectively.



Die Preise für UK (United Kingdom) werden wie folgt angegeben. Ich frag mich nur warum das Sanction dort gleich so viel teurer ist:



> One thing's beyond question, though - both these bikes (and indeed the whole GT range) looks set to deliver very respectable value for money. The *Sanction 1.0* will come in at *£2,499 *and the *Force 1.0* at *£1,999*. And remember that those are the tops of their respective ranges - there'll be 2.0 and 3.0 models below them.



Die Preise für die Carbon Zaskars:


> The frame comes in at 1.2kg (2.64lb), which isn't the lightest carbon frame out there but is certainly competitive. Pictured is the all-XTR Team model (complete with black-on-black decals) - there'll also be a Pro, which, in a thoughtful bit of speccing, shares the Team's Fox F100RL fork and simply substitutes all the XTR parts for XT. UK pricing has the *Pro at £2,199* and the *Team at £3,299*.


----------



## Flinster (19. Juli 2007)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> die 2008er modelle sehen ja wirklich mal gut aus



ich bin einverstanden!!
 
ich will ein 


_______________
hier ist lustig ))) millisong.com


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2007)

Vor allem das Carbon Zaskar find ich schon sehr hübsch.

Wo glaubt ihr, wird sich das in den USA handgefertigte Zaskar denn preislich bewegen!?

mfg


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wo glaubt ihr, wird sich das in den USA handgefertigte Zaskar denn preislich bewegen!?
> 
> mfg



Nach meinen vorlÃ¤ufigen Informationen soll der Rahmen hier 999,- â¬ kosten.


----------



## alf2 (25. Juli 2007)

@cyclery:
Hast du auch schon Infos, was die Modelle Sanction und Force kosten werden und ob man sie in Deutschland kaufen kann? 
(hoffentlich auch in Grösse S)

Sehr gelungen finde ich im übrigen auch die neue Rennradserie (auch wenn es hier schon länger kein Tripple Triangle mehr gibt):





Und ergänzend hier noch ein Photo vom Force 2:





und vom Marathon Carbon Pro:


----------



## cyclery.de (25. Juli 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> @cyclery:
> Hast du auch schon Infos, was die Modelle Sanction und Force kosten werden und ob man sie in Deutschland kaufen kann?
> (hoffentlich auch in Grösse S)



Alf2,
leider habe ich dazu noch keine Infos. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass mit neuen Fullys erst ab November zu rechnen ist. Aber das hängt halt ganz davon ab, wann GT Deutschland selbst die Räder bestellt hat. Wie das dieses Jahr ist, kann ich dir erst Mitte August sagen. Bezüglich der verfügbaren Größen habe ich auch noch keine Informationen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juli 2007)

@ cyclery.de

Kann man abschätzen wie schwer es sein wird so einen Rahmen zu bekommen; soll ja eine limitierte Auflage sein?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luhmann (26. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ cyclery.de
> 
> Kann man abschätzen wie schwer es sein wird so einen Rahmen zu bekommen; soll ja eine limitierte Auflage sein?
> 
> mfg



Soll nicht nur das Jubiläumsmodel des Alu-Zaskars limitiert sein?
Welche Ausstattungsvarianten für das Marathon soll es denn geben? Bisher nur mit Shimano gesehen. Weiß jemand ob auch nur Rahmen geben wird?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2007)

Sollte eigentlich so sein. Laut MTBR.com ist der Liefertermin für den Jubi-Zaskar nicht vor Januar 2008.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob es das Jubiläums-Modell nur mit Disc oder auch mit Canti-Sockel gibt!! Weißt jemand schon etwas??


----------



## Luhmann (26. Juli 2007)

Canti-Sockel wären schon ganz nett. Gerade in Hinblick auf einen Selbstaufbau. Das Rad wäre individueller und (un)zeitgemäßer als Jubiläumsbike. Hab noch kein Bild gesehen. Die Eurobike-Ausgaben der Bikezeitschriften kommen ja noch.


----------



## GT-Man (28. Juli 2007)

Noch ein Bericht:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/gt_launch07

Zitat zum Jubiläums-Zaskar:
"Long-time devotees of GT bikes will be well familiar with the Zaskar, an aluminum frame which has stood as the poster boy for GT's distinctive 'Triple Triangle' design for two decades. In honor of its twenty years of faithful service, GT has reissued a special limited edition frame using US-made Alcoa 6061 tubing and an updated geometry that is now designed around 100mm of front travel and provides more standover clearance. The reissue will be offered exclusively with a durable ball burnished finish and will also include three extra sets of decals to keep the bike looking smart. GT will issue just 500 copies at $999 a piece, all of which will be packaged in a fancy two-piece clamshell presentation box with a foam die cut insert."


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Noch ein Bericht:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/gt_launch07
> 
> Zitat zum Jubiläums-Zaskar:
> "Long-time devotees of GT bikes will be well familiar with the Zaskar, an aluminum frame which has stood as the poster boy for GT's distinctive 'Triple Triangle' design for two decades. In honor of its twenty years of faithful service, GT has reissued a special limited edition frame using US-made Alcoa 6061 tubing and an updated geometry that is now designed around 100mm of front travel and provides more standover clearance. The reissue will be offered exclusively with a durable ball burnished finish and will also include three extra sets of decals to keep the bike looking smart. GT will issue just 500 copies at $999 a piece, all of which will be packaged in a fancy two-piece clamshell presentation box with a foam die cut insert."



Nur 500  

Geil, hört sich gut an. Wieviele gehen nach D.?!!


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Geil, hört sich gut an. Wieviele gehen nach D.?!!



Hier ins Forum??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Ist mir eigentlich egal,wie viele die schweißen, hauptsache es kommen zwei zu mir


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal,wie viele die schweißen, hauptsache es kommen zwei zu mir



Das nenne ich bescheiden


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das nenne ich bescheiden



Wir sind ja auch zu zweit!!!


----------



## korat (28. Juli 2007)

da will ich gerade meinen frieden mit der aktualität machen, und es sind ja auch wirklich schöne ansätze zu sehen.
aber habt ihr euch das bmx angeschaut? :kotz:


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das nenne ich bescheiden





mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch zu zweit!!!



Das ist ja das Problem mit den Frauen


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Juli 2007)

korat schrieb:


> da will ich gerade meinen frieden mit der aktualität machen, und es sind ja auch wirklich schöne ansätze zu sehen.
> aber habt ihr euch das bmx angeschaut? :kotz:



Ja wurde gesehen und als absoluter Hammer eingestuft


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem mit den Frauen



Da ist jemand auf Krawall aus!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Juli 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Nur 500
> 
> Geil, hört sich gut an. Wieviele gehen nach D.?!!





mountymaus schrieb:


> Hier ins Forum??????





gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal,wie viele die schweißen, hauptsache es kommen zwei zu mir



Mir reicht schon eins, in 18' bitte! 

*(Hallo GT-Team, das meine ich ernst, das darfst Du als verbindliche Bestellung ansehen!)*

Manni


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon eins, in 18' bitte!
> 
> *(Hallo GT-Team, das meine ich ernst, das darfst Du als verbindliche Bestellung ansehen!)*
> 
> Manni



dito

eins in 19 Zoll und eins in 16 Zoll, bitte bitte


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch zu zweit!!!



Wir sind (bald) zu viert    

korat: Ja, ich finde es auch hässlich - aber GT ist wieder innovativ und versucht, so etwas wie eine Vorreiterrolle (2 Doppel-r in einem Wort!) einzunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (28. Juli 2007)

ich auch, ich auch
ein Zaskar in 18"  BITTE BITTE
sabber zitter


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Juli 2007)

Holla Leute!

Wir bestellen die 2008er Bikes/Rahmen direkt beim Basti (cyclery.de siehe Sig),der macht uns Super Preise,zudem kann man sich auf Ihn verlassen was Support und Infos angeht!!

Derzeit is n Sanction und für mich voraussichtlich das Cfk Zaskar auf Vororder.

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Juli 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Holla Leute!
> 
> Wir bestellen die 2008er Bikes/Rahmen direkt beim Basti (cyclery.de siehe Sig),der macht uns Super Preise,zudem kann man sich auf Ihn verlassen was Support und Infos angeht!!
> 
> ...



Bitte glaubt mir: Ich habe ihn nicht dafür bezahlt!


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Juli 2007)

Irgendjemand MUSS doch unseren SoCal Roadtrip finanzieren  

Ne Spass bei Seite.Bei der Cyclery liegt ihr richtig


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Bitte glaubt mir: Ich habe ihn nicht dafür bezahlt!



ich glaube es Dir.

Aber er ist zufrieden und das ist doch die beste Werbung. 

Warte dann mal auf Infos, wenn es soweit ist  PN hast Du ja schon.


----------



## alf2 (29. Juli 2007)

Das Force 1.0 wird in der neuen bike mit 2.499,-  angegeben. 

Das wäre ja ein sensationell günstiger Preis. Kann der stimmen?


----------



## Luhmann (30. Juli 2007)

Kann schon stimmen, die Ausstattung mit LX Teilen könnte bei dem Rahmen höherwertiger sein. Nachrüsten scheint sinnvoll. 
Weiß jemand, ob der Marathon Carbon Rahmen auch einzeln, eben nicht als Komlettrad, erhältlich ist?
Von welchem Hardtail reden wir hier: vom Jubi-Zaskar Alu oder vom Carbon?


----------



## alf2 (30. Juli 2007)

Luhmann schrieb:


> Kann schon stimmen, die Ausstattung mit LX Teilen könnte bei dem Rahmen höherwertiger sein. Nachrüsten scheint sinnvoll:



Nur hat der Force 1.0 meinen bisherigen Recherchen keine LX Teile drauf sondern  folgende Ausstattung:

Schaltung und Bremsen: XT komplett
Laufräder: DT Onyx Naben auf DT Swiss Felgen
Vorbau und Sattelstütze: Thomson
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Gabel: Fox Float RLC

Der Preis liegt in den USA bei 3.000,- $ und in UK bei 2.000,- Pfund. Deshalb erscheinen mir die im bike angegebenen 2,500,-  auch sehr günstig. 

Wär natürlich der Hammer, wenn der Preis stimmen würde!  
Zu dem Preis würde ich wohl auch gleich eins bestellen müssen.


----------



## Luhmann (30. Juli 2007)

Mein Fehler, habe die Ausstattung des Force mit der des aktuellen I Drive Carbon Pro verwechselt. Aber selbst die ist schon okay mit xtr Schaltung, DT Swiss Komponenten usw. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
für alle gespannt wartenden hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack (und der Beweis, dass er tatsächlich "Hand Made" ist  ) auf das neue Jubiläums-Zaskar 2008.





























Wer eine größere Auflösung braucht, muss einfach Bescheid sagen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2007)

Ich brauch keine höhere Aufösung, ich brauche so einen Rahmen 

Wird dann wohl der erste Zaskar mit Scheibenbremse, wenn ich einen ergattern sollte. Aber zumindest ist der Oberrohrabschluss gerade


----------



## versus (11. August 2007)

schöne bilder ! sicher ein richtiger schritt von GT den klassiker als solchen wieder aufzulegen. 

was hängen denn da im hintergrund für rahmen monostay hinterbau ! ? ! ?


----------



## SpeedyR (11. August 2007)

Sebastian..du warst wohl heimlich bei GT in Socal?? 
SPIONAGE!!??  


EDIT:bitte mehr davon!!!


Grüsse Rafael


----------



## mountymaus (11. August 2007)

Tolles Ding!! Ich möchte auch einen!!!


----------



## kingmoe (11. August 2007)

Keine Cantisockel, schade.  
Aber schon geil, wieder ein aktuelles Zassi in BB - wenn man eins bekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2007)

Tja  - Hallo, 

jetzt schau ich mir schon 2 Tage die neuen GT´s  an !
 bisher kein Grund - nervös zu werden ! (leider)
aber in meiner Sammlung, die allesamt GT ´s sind   (noch Konkurenzfähig) fehlt mir nurmehr´ein Race CC Bike - 

fahr jetzt ein KTM unter 9kg !!(leider kein GT)

also das neue GT Zaskar Team Carbon hätte was - ich könnte daraus eine richtige Rennmaschine machen !

Doch jetzt mal zur Frage -  -
wo kann ich eins/zwei sehen und/oder kaufen ??   Was soll den ein Frame Listenmäßig kosten ?? (nähe Düsseldorf)
 (Auf mein 2tes Gt hatte ich 5 Jahre gewartet - soviel Zeit hab nicht mehr)

oder muß ich auf die Messe ??


----------



## cyclery.de (12. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Doch jetzt mal zur Frage -  -
> wo kann ich eins/zwei sehen und/oder kaufen ??   Was soll den ein Frame Listenmäßig kosten ?? (nähe Düsseldorf)
> (Auf mein 2tes Gt hatte ich 5 Jahre gewartet - soviel Zeit hab nicht mehr)
> 
> oder muß ich auf die Messe ??



Hi,
also die für dich schnellste Möglichkeit das Zaskar Carbon in Realität zu sehen ist sicherlich der Besuch einer Messe. Zumal GT - soweit ich mich jetzt nicht irre - auch auf der IFMA in Köln ausstellt. Ob es den Rahmen aber auch einzeln gibt kann ich dir auch noch nicht wirklich sagen. Da bin ich erst übernächste Woche schlauer.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ob es den Rahmen aber auch einzeln gibt kann ich dir auch noch nicht wirklich sagen. Da bin ich erst übernächste Woche schlauer.
> 
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Hallo, und Danke für die Antwort.
Hast du Sebastian denn mit GT was zutun? - (hört sich so an)
es muß in jedem Fall ein Frameset geben (wer will z.b. diese Gabel)
 GT war eigentlich immer /außergewöhnlich - unkonventionell/manchmal trendsetter -(früher zumindest) also was soll der ganze Standartkram am Rad?
ich würde ja schon allein wegen des Rahmens nach Köln fahren !
(man hat halt Prioritäten)


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2007)

Ich nehme einen 2008er Zaskar-Frame in 19 Zoll, poliert bitte.

Damit ich endlich ein echtes Zassi habe 

Und nein, der wird dann nicht wieder gepulvert.


----------



## IT-one (14. August 2007)

also ich muss sagen die 2008 er modelle sind richtig geil bin heute mal mit dem DHI pro gefahren richtig geil.. und morgen gehts weiter mit  räder zusammenschreuben und mal ne kruze fahrt startn ..


----------



## SpeedyR (14. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> es muß in jedem Fall ein Frameset geben (wer will z.b. diese Gabel)



Speziell die verbaute Fox Gabel ist das Sahnestück an dem Bike  .Bis auf die Butterweichen XTR Laufräder ist das ein perfekter Zusammenbau!

Ps:Sebastian ist Gt Händler,siehe Sig 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine höhere Aufösung, ich brauche so einen Rahmen



Genau meine Meinung, ich will auch einen, koste es was es wollte 

Möchte jemand meine Frau kaufen, 30 Jahre, aber kaum gebraucht


----------



## Re-spekt (14. August 2007)

ich kann verstehen das ihr das gut findet ! 

Zaskar würde ich so ausstatten :

wenn ich von einer "Kilo" spreche dann sollte das eine Gabel sein die Ihr kennt ! (ich kenn noch bessere)
sowas gehort *mindestens* in diesen Rahmen ! 

ich kenn/habe hydrauliche V-Brakes "Arme Schimano XTR"- leichter/besser geht nicht !

tja bei den Felgen würd ich mal ein Paar American Classic (Tubeless) mit Schwalbe Normal und bei den Anbauteilen FSA/Ritchey Carbon ( Sattel - Speedneedle) Antrieb Kette: Titan Wipperman gelocht Kasette: Kcnc

gefällt euch nicht ???


----------



## IT-one (15. August 2007)

ich kauf mir aujedenfall das froce 1.0 das steht schonfest.... kommt am wochenende jemand von euch zuu der messe in oldenburg ?!


----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2007)

Ich kenne hier nur einen der da hin "darf" (cyclery.de)Die Messe ist leider nur den Fachhändlern vorbehalten  

Grüsse Rafa

Ps:Komm doch lieber zu der eigentlichen Messe ende September in Bad Karlshafen.Hier treffen sich leute die Leidenschaftlich 100 mal mehr mit GT verbindet als der Gt Vetrieb damit am Hut hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich kann verstehen das ihr das gut findet !
> 
> Zaskar würde ich so ausstatten :
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht wichtig was man verbaut.Es ist wichtig was man draus macht.

Das leichteste,und am teuersten aufgebaute Bike nützt dir nichts wenn man damit trotzdem vielleicht keinen Spass am Radfahren hat.

Gerade beim Zaskar ist es völlig egal wie es aussieht.Es bleibt immer ein tolles Bike  

German A Kilo ist meiner Meinung nach eine absolute optische Vergewaltigung,ganz von der Funktion abgesehn.
Da muss eine weisse Sydney/Reba rein oder eine aktuelle Dt Swiss (ex Pace),speziell wegen dem Carbon Casting.

Die American Classic Naben sind eine absolute Verschleisskonstruktion.Kumpels sind schon 2 Nabenflansche gerissen und einmal war der Freilauf ausgenudelt,ganz abgesehn von der Abdichtung der Lager  ,das erinnert  an den Mist von Sun Ringle  

Verbaue dir lieber was vertrautes von Hadley,Hope oder DtSwiss.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## versus (15. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> gefällt euch nicht ???



NEIN, denn die GA kilo ist meiner meinung das hässlichste was man in ein steuerrohr stecken kann. da sind mir die 150 gramm mehrgewicht für eine ansehnliche gabel wurscht.



Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich kenn/habe hydrauliche V-Brakes "Arme Schimano XTR"- leichter/besser geht nicht !



was sind denn hydraulische v-brakes und wieviel wiegen die ?


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was sind denn hydraulische v-brakes und wieviel wiegen die ?



Die Dinger tauchen doch immer für 50 Euro in der Bucht auf. Keine Ersatzteilversorgung. Dann doch lieber eine XTR.


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was sind denn hydraulische v-brakes und wieviel wiegen die ?



Wendler....lecken wie eine











Marzocchi XC500 ;-)

Ersatzteile: NULL


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280143158534

)


----------



## versus (15. August 2007)

bildschön  ! und die wiegen weniger als 360gr/paar ?
vielleicht wenn das öl dann komplett rausgetrielt ist


----------



## Re-spekt (15. August 2007)

na jetzt lasst mich auch Stellung nehmen !

1. Kilo war nur die Möglichkeit die hier allg. bekannt ist !!! aber keinen Fall´s eine Teleskopgabel auch keine Votec - es muß zum Rahmen passen !
(auch keine Lefty - selbst eine Fatty wäre besser !!) 

2.Wendler lecken - wenn sie serienmäßig verbaut werden ! leider kann man nur den Nehmerzylinder gebrauchen - den setz man Zwischen die XTR Arme !!!
als Geberzylinder kann man alle Scheibenbremshebel verwenden !

3. bei den Ameican Classic - *da würd ich auf euch hören* - hab mit denen keine Erfahrung - aber ein Hochflansch ist technischer Sicht besser !
*also einigen wir uns auf Crossmax mit wenig Speichen !!*

Kurbel : Truvativ Hollotec Carbon aus RR Bereich !!!


----------



## versus (15. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> 1. Kilo war nur die Möglichkeit die hier allg. bekannt ist !!! aber keinen Fall´s eine Teleskopgabel auch keine Votec - es muß zum Rahmen passen !
> (auch keine Lefty - selbst eine Fatty wäre besser !!)



welche gabeln nicht in frage kommen wissen wir ja nun. lass uns nicht dumm sterben und nenne die wundergabel beim namen. 

und: wie würdest du eine fatty in das zaskar einbauen?



Re-spekt schrieb:


> 2.Wendler lecken - wenn sie serienmäßig verbaut werden ! leider kann man nur den Nehmerzylinder gebrauchen - den setz man Zwischen die XTR Arme !!!
> als Geberzylinder kann man alle Scheibenbremshebel verwenden !



dann müssen sich die armen leute aber eine wendler UND eine xtr kaufen?
wie soll diese kombination leichter sein als mit seilzug?


----------



## daniel77 (15. August 2007)

Naja, ich verstehe nicht warum hydraulische V-Brakes?

Meine Konfiguration für ein Zaskar Carbon sähe so aus:
Gabel für fahrtechnisch leichte Marathons: Ritchey WCS Carbon Starrgabel
Gabel für fahrtechnisch harte Marathons: Rock Shox SID Worldcup
Schaltgruppe: XTR 2007 mit Rapidfire
Bremse: Magura Marta SL 160/160
Vorbau,Lenker, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS (Stütze und Lenker WCS Carbon)
LRS/Reifen:Mavic Crossmax SLR mit Michelin XCR Mud oder Dry

Zwar keine besonders "avantgardistische" Ausstattung dafür aber gut und bewährt für den Renneinsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

Für mich stellt sich eh die Frage, wie man an einen neuen Zaskar eine V-Brake montieren kann.  

UHU oder Pattex würde ich nicht so richtig vertrauen 

Für die alten Rahmen ohne Disc-Aufnahme geht halt nur eine Felgenbremse und da gibt es für mich keine Kompromisse. Die Maguras sind hier absolut top.


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2007)

Tja - und genau das wird der Grund sein - warum ich wahrscheinlich kein neues Zaskar kaufen werde !
1. es soll wohl keinen einzelnen Rahmen zu kaufen geben ?? !!
2. Gt bietet am Hinterbau keine Sockel (auch keine möglichkeit diese an den Carbon Strebe zu klemmen (CNC Alu- gefräste Aufnahmen) 

 aber wodurch unterscheidet sich dann ein GT von einem Merida, Giant, Spec. - genau das war früher anders !!! 

ich werd es in Köln hoffentlich erfahren !


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Nur 500
> 
> Geil, hört sich gut an. Wieviele gehen nach D.?!!




war ja länger nicht da und habe probleme bilder von diesem zaskar zu finden (falls es welche gibt).
helft mir.........


----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> war ja länger nicht da und habe probleme bilder von diesem zaskar zu finden (falls es welche gibt).
> helft mir.........



Ah, deshalb keine Antwort auf die Frage nach der Ultimate ;-)

Das Gute leigt so nah, eine Seite vorher:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3958105&postcount=37


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ah, deshalb keine Antwort auf die Frage nach der Ultimate ;-)
> 
> Das Gute leigt so nah, eine Seite vorher:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3958105&postcount=37




die ultimate hab ich noch da,wennste willst.


und dieses zaskar ist einfach nicht doller als die ersten,nur seltener, und das reicht nicht um mir zu gefallen.


----------



## IT-one (17. August 2007)

hey es gibts das force 2008 nihct in deutschlnad hab ich heute erfahren deswegen hab ich mir heute ein biran lopes signature bike gekauft das teil ist der absolute bin nie ein besseres hardtail gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (17. August 2007)

IT-one schrieb:


> hey es gibts das force 2008 nihct in deutschlnad



Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst!!! 

Woher hast du die Info?
Das Force ist neben dem Sanction das interessanteste 2008er bike.
Wenn das nicht zu kaufen gibt, wirds echt Zeit die Marke zu wechseln.


----------



## IT-one (19. August 2007)

das force wurde auch nicht in oldenburg bei der messe aus gestellt sondern nur das sanction.. und ich habe es so gehört... das es das nciht gibt in deutschland.. !!!


----------



## GT-Man (19. August 2007)

In der Bravo-BIKE wird das Force zumindest als Neuheit für den GT-Eurobike-Stand angekündigt.


----------



## GT-TEAM (20. August 2007)

auf der eurobike gibt es alles zu sehen, sowohl das force als auch das sanction und dann gibts da noch am donnerstag die gt party am donnerstag 30.August ab 17.00 uhr und davor hat hans schon die autogrammstunde. wir feiern "20 Jahre Zaskar". es wäre schön, wenn wir euch da alle treffen könnten. see you...


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> auf der eurobike gibt es alles zu sehen, sowohl das force als auch das sanction und dann gibts da noch am donnerstag die gt party am donnerstag 30.August ab 17.00 uhr und davor hat hans schon die autogrammstunde. wir feiern "20 Jahre Zaskar". es wäre schön, wenn wir euch da alle treffen könnten. see you...




Wäre natürlich SUPER, wenn Ihr den Hans Rey einpacken könntet und zu uns auf das GT-Treffen kommen könntet.  Da gibt es sicherlich auch sehr viele Interessenten, die sich die Räder gern anschauen würden. Ein Bierchen und ein Steak werden wir sicherlich für Euch haben.


----------



## kingmoe (20. August 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ...wir feiern "20 Jahre Zaskar"...



Ab wann gab es denn nun eigentlich das Zaskar, 1987 wäre ja logisch. Aber das wäre mit neu?! Ich dachte immer 1991 wäre das erste Jahr mit (Alu-) Zassi gewesen.

Gruß

Martin...
...der mal wieder neidisch zur Eurobike blinzelt, weil er nicht kommen kann


----------



## redsandow (21. August 2007)

lustiger weise gab es das 10jährige (zaskar x)00 oder liege ich da falsch?sieben jahre später die 20jährige :/? DER WELTRAUM-UNENDLICHE WEIT........


----------



## Manni1599 (21. August 2007)

Egal. Ich will so eins. In M. Danke!


----------



## redsandow (21. August 2007)

es wird viele geben die nur noch die roten lichter von zugende sehen werden.


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. August 2007)

Kann das nicht auch ein Jubiläums-Zakar zum 20Jährigen der GT MTB's sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (21. August 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kann das nicht auch ein Jubiläums-Zakar zum 20Jährigen der GT MTB's sein!?



Na endlich! Ich habe schon gedacht, es merk keiner.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kann das nicht auch ein Jubiläums-Zakar zum 20Jährigen der GT MTB's sein!?



Mir völlig egal, solange ich eins abkriege )


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Mir auch egal. Ich brauche wie bereits erwähnt zwei. Eins für meine Frau und eins für mich


----------



## IT-one (23. August 2007)

also das force gibt es wohl nich tin deutschland  weil es ist auch cniht im neuen katalog din da gibts nur das sanction  will aber eins weil das so geil zu fahren ist das force ...


----------



## Janikulus (23. August 2007)

IT-one schrieb:


> also das force gibt es wohl nich tin deutschland  weil es ist auch cniht im neuen katalog din da gibts nur das sanction  will aber eins weil das so geil zu fahren ist das force ...



oh man das ist echt sch****! warum macht GT denn so was? wollen die hier keine Bikes verkaufen? Es hat doch allein im Forum schon 5-10 Leute die Interesse hätten. Soll ich mir jetzt ein Specialized kaufen?  , wobei die haben auch schöne Rahmen...
Gibt es die dann evtl. in Frankreich, Schweiz oder Italien?


----------



## tomasius (23. August 2007)

Ich hätte mir in diesem Jahr auch gerne  ein GT Peace gekauft. Wurde in Deutschland aber nicht angeboten.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Kann das nicht auch ein Jubiläums-Zakar zum 20Jährigen der GT MTB's sein!?



Und so sieht er aus.Hier hat GT alles richtig gemacht und die kultigen retro Decals beibehalten.In Ball Burnished einfach Perfekt  



DIRTMAG.CO.UK schrieb:


> We've got our dabs on some spy shots of the new Zaskar re-issue frame, which celebrates 20 years of GT Mountain bikes. The frame is Alcoa aluminium, hand made in USA with original tube diameters but with up to date geometry. Its £699.99 for the frame that comes with welders certificate of authenticity. There will be a limited edition of 500 in the world with 80 coming to the UK in special presentation boxes. For those who don't know, the Zaskar was the classic hard-core hardtail of its time, this is your chance to purchase a piece of history.















Grüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2007)

Saustark, und er hat ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme, und die Züge sind auf dem Oberrohr. Das ist zwar nicht sehr Retro, ABER ICH WILL IHN HABEN!


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2007)

Kann jemand erkennen, ob da ein normaler Steuersatz reingehört?!
Das wäre geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. August 2007)

Ich würde auf einen normalen Steuersatz tippen. Bei Cyclery in der Galerie kann man es erahnen


----------



## zwinki86 (29. August 2007)

zaskar


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2007)

Ist das schon sicher, dass es keinen XL-Rahmen geben wird!? Denn der L-Rahmen wäre mir wohl zu klein mit 190cm Körpergröße, oder!?

mfg


----------



## zwinki86 (29. August 2007)

bin1,88 und mir haben die läden zum L-rahmen empfohlen


----------



## Janikulus (29. August 2007)

*Die neue GT Homepage ist online!!!*

ist gerade noch im Aufbau, da ist aber die Rede von einem Zaskar Carbon Rahmen einzeln und dem Zaskar Re-issue Frame + Fork... leider noch keine Details.


----------



## GT-Man (29. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> *Die neue GT Homepage ist online!!!*
> 
> ist gerade noch im Aufbau, da ist aber die Rede von einem Zaskar Carbon Rahmen einzeln und dem Zaskar Re-issue Frame + Fork... leider noch keine Details.



Hier mal der Link:

http://www.gtbikes.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2007)

Und es wird ein Avalanche Frameset geben! 

Da tut sich wirklich was!


----------



## alf2 (30. August 2007)

Mir gefallen die neuen Modelle (vielleicht teilweise ausgenommen von der Farbgebung) ausgesprochen gut!

Gt scheint wieder im Aufwind zu sein!


----------



## mountymaus (30. August 2007)

Hallo, ich würde gern mal wissen wie groß man sein sollte, um einen Rahmen in der Größe M zu fahren.
Danke für Eure Antworten!!


----------



## cleiende (30. August 2007)

Mann, überall Carbon. Die meinen es echt ernst, high-end Alu ist da nicht mehr zu sehen. Immerhin hat einer für 2008 den Schalter auf "Vollgas voraus" gestellt.


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

Freu Dich doch  

Ich bin erstmal gespannt auf die ersten Tests in der Biker-Bravo.


----------



## alf2 (30. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gern mal wissen wie groß man sein sollte, um einen Rahmen in der Größe M zu fahren.
> Danke für Eure Antworten!!



Das hängt vom Modell und vom Baujahr ab, weil hier die Größen zum Teil etwas unterschiedlich sind. Ich würde mal sagen ab 1,75m bist du mit M auf der sicheren Seite. Darunter würde ich vor allem bei den Fullies und beim Zaskar dringend probefahren.

Ich bin 1,72m 
und fahre ein GT idxc in Größe S - passt gut
Beim Avalanche war mir S zu klein (zu kurz) und ich fahre ein M - Länge passt, Überstandshöhe könnte besser (keiner) sein.
Mein altes Bravado LE ist Größe 16,5" - passt perfekt


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2007)

Wie sieht es bei Carbon mit der Alterungsbeständigkeit aus, lohnt es sich, paar Zaskar Carbon Frames hinzulegen und in 10 Jahren als Klassiker zu verkaufen?


----------



## alf2 (30. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal gespannt auf die ersten Tests in der Biker-Bravo.



Wenn GT ordentlich Inserate schaltet, dann werden die Tests sicher besser als letztes Jahr.


----------



## versus (30. August 2007)

tolles bikes! ach dieses peace... 
jetzt auch als  





nach wie vor finde ich die meisten rahmendekors (wie bei fast allen marken!!!) oft zu lieblos, AUSSER das lady zaskar expert - richtig gut!


----------



## Bastieeeh (30. August 2007)

> nach wie vor finde ich die meisten rahmendekors (wie bei fast allen marken!!!) oft zu lieblos, AUSSER das lady zaskar expert - richtig gut!



Da ist meiner Meinung nach noch zuviel schwarz drin - die Ladies haben's ja nicht so damit. Weisser Vorbau, weisse Sattelstützte und einen andersfarbigen Sattel und schon passt das besser zusammen... Aber es ist schonmal ein richtig guter Anfang, das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. August 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Weisser Vorbau, weisse Sattelstützte und einen andersfarbigen Sattel und schon passt das besser zusammen... Aber es ist schonmal ein richtig guter Anfang, das stimmt.



ich sprach ja auch vom *RAHMEN*dekor, nicht von den parts!


----------



## Janikulus (30. August 2007)

wo ist denn das rasta peace auf der GT seite? ist ja ein geiles Teil!

EDIT: gefunden...


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2007)

Den Rahmen




hätte Daggi gern....

Der Virus hat sie voll erwischt


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2007)

Foll Rosa ey


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Virus hat sie voll erwischt



Das kannst Du laut sagen. Bei meiner Frau ist es genau so


----------



## Stemmel (30. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Da ist meiner Meinung nach noch zuviel schwarz drin - die Ladies haben's ja nicht so damit. Weisser Vorbau, weisse Sattelstützte und einen andersfarbigen Sattel und schon passt das besser zusammen... Aber es ist schonmal ein richtig guter Anfang, das stimmt.



Jo, rosa mit viel weiß statt schwarz... Das wär's doch. So ein weißer Sattel mit rosa Rosen...  Rosa sieht man halt nicht alle Tage im Wald! Etwas absetzen von der Masse muss man sich schon  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Kirsten will das auch haben!  Den passenden Helm hat Sie ja schon!!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (30. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> So ein weißer Sattel mit rosa Rosen...
> Daggi



meinst du den hier  

Selle Italia SLR TT Rosen-Look


----------



## salzbrezel (30. August 2007)

Kein GT, aber von der Eurobike:
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108096670341874
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108165389818626

Sieht das nicht mal aus wie ein SDS DS?

Der Hinterbau, das gebogene Sitzrohr... Das Prinzip haben andere Hersteller wohl nach 10 Jahren begriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> meinst du den hier
> Selle Italia SLR TT Rosen-Look



Ja, den meinte ich  

Dieser hier würde aber auch gut passen!



 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Meine Kirsten will das auch haben!  Den passenden Helm hat Sie ja schon!!!!!



Super! Dann sind wir schon zwei, die in ROSA machen!  

Daggi


----------



## Deleted 5247 (31. August 2007)

Und dazu noch die komplette Chris King Pink Serie:


----------



## Davidbelize (31. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Kein GT, aber von der Eurobike:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108096670341874
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108165389818626
> 
> ...





das ist alles nur geklaut........


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Und dazu noch die komplette Chris King Pink Serie:



...womit wir den Preis fürs Bike mal eben verdoppeln....

Und dazu noch Weisse Felgen, Rosa Speichennippel, Schwarze Speichen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker Schwarz, Weisser Sattel, Weisse Griffe.....

Ach, wenn man's doch schon kaufen könnte....

 Zitat Daggi: Wo gibt es den Rahmen, wann kann man den kaufen, das *wird* richtig schön....


----------



## Re-spekt (31. August 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Kein GT, aber von der Eurobike:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108096670341874
> http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/EurobikeDemoDay/photo#5104108165389818626



seht ihr jetzt wozu ich eine Lobo Schwinge brauche ! (Schwingenoberteil)

das kann alles nicht wahr sein !! 

aber es zeigt mir - es ist der richtige Weg !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und dazu noch Weisse Felgen, Rosa Speichennippel, Schwarze Speichen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker Schwarz, Weisser Sattel, Weisse Griffe.....



Nun ja, fürs erste würden ja auch die Teile von _Sine_ reichen... 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zitat Daggi: Wo gibt es den Rahmen, wann kann man den kaufen, das *wird* richtig schön....



*Das* habe ich gesagt?    

Daggi


----------



## versus (31. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...womit wir den Preis fürs Bike mal eben verdoppeln....



na und ? es heisst doch immer: das geld muss unter die leute  !

nur weiter so.


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2007)

Und ein König ist fürs Leben


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2007)

Umso länger ich mir den rosa Chris King anschaue, umso mehr sehe ich ein schön poliertes BB-Zaskar mit eben jenem Steuersatz und mit Inferno-LRS....


----------



## Stemmel (31. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Umso länger ich mir den rosa Chris King anschaue, umso mehr sehe ich ein schön poliertes BB-Zaskar mit eben jenem Steuersatz und mit Inferno-LRS....



Rosa für Dich?    

Daggi


----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2007)

Den kompletten 2008er Katalog für Deutschland kann man sich unter www.cyclery.de/gt_katalog_2008.pdf herunterladen. Wer ein Printexemplar in den Händen halten will, kann mir einfach seine Adresse an [email protected] schicken und auf die Post warten  

Ich werde die Tage auch eine Preisliste fertig machen. Wer vorab schon Preise wissen will, muss mir einfach Bescheid geben. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2007)

Hast Mail


----------



## alf2 (31. August 2007)

Hallo Sebastian,

Danke für das Bereitstellen des Kataloges! Tolle Sache!

Leider ist tatsächlich kein Force drinnen. Und die Größen scheinen sich bei allen höherwertigen bikes auf M und L zu beschränken. 
Größe S gibts offenbar bei den Fullies nicht - ich bin wohl zu klein für ein GT .

Immerhin gibt es zwei Sanctions zu kaufen. Das Force 1.0 und das Sanction 1.0, die beiden bikes, die in der vorletzten bike zu sentationellen Preisen vorgestellt wurden, fehlen witzigerweise.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Super! Dann sind wir schon zwei, die in ROSA machen!
> 
> Daggi



Leider wird es die rosa GTs in Deutschland nicht geben!  Danke für die Info  Sebastian (Cyclery)  
Aber wie erkläre ich das meiner Freundin


----------



## TigersClaw (31. August 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Leider wird es die rosa GTs in Deutschland nicht geben!  Danke für die Info  Sebastian (Cyclery)
> Aber wie erkläre ich das meiner Freundin



Da wirste wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen, es zu zerlegen und selbst pink pulvern zu lassen  Ich könnte Dir da preiswert was vermitteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. August 2007)

Jungs,

es wird die Rahmen bzw. Bikes sicherlich irgendwo in Europa geben. 

Ich finde, dass es mit GT aufwärts geht. 

Vielleicht ist man nächstes Jahr auch etwas mutiger und hat noch mehr Modelle im Katalog. Vergesst nicht, dass es in Deutschland nur ein Vertrieb ist. Früher gab es auch schon bei Sport-Import Modelle, die in Deutschland nicht erhältlich waren. Seht nicht immer alles so negativ 

Im neuen Katalog wird aber wieder der gesamte Radsport abgedeckt (MTB, BMX und Rennrad). Was jetzt noch fehlt ist die Teambekleidung, dann ist es fast so wie früher


----------



## Re-spekt (31. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es mit GT aufwärts geht.



mal so am Rande -
wem geört den jetzt die Firma GT,
wer hat da das sagen - oder wer ist der Entwicklungs Ing./Chef

oder ist GT nurmehr eine Handelsmarke ?

klar die derzeitigen Zaskars mögen ja wirklich Handgefertigt sein, aber was ist mit den noch kommenden neuen - wo werden die gefertigt ? 

hat Specialized da die Finger im Spiel ?


----------



## oldman (31. August 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> mal so am Rande -
> wem geört den jetzt die Firma GT,
> wer hat da das sagen - oder wer ist der Entwicklungs Ing./Chef
> 
> ...



GT gehört Pacific Cycles, die wiederum gehören Dorel.
Es wird nur ein einziges Zaskar Modell handgefertigt, das 20th Anniversary.
Nein, Specialized hat nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Re-spekt (1. September 2007)

ahh - Danke
jetzt kommt man der Sache doch mal näher-

sollte man die Firmen kennen  (Durel/ Pacifik Cycles) ?

und was machen die sonst so - oder sind es eher kleine Firmen (was ich nicht glauben kann)?

doch von den letzten GT´s kann wohl nur ne kl. Fa. leben - allerdings zeigt die derzeitige Entwicklungsstufe ne menge Arbeit (Investition).

?????????


----------



## cleiende (1. September 2007)

Kurz gesucht und was findest Du?
Klick - so, das sollte helfen deine unzähligen Fragezeichen zu reduzieren.

My dear, Du hast eine geringe Markenaffinität. Die Info daß GT zu Dorel gehört war schon auf der alten Homepage.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Re-spekt (1. September 2007)

Danke !

hast gesehen  - Schwinn - Maxi Cosi - Samsonite - Cosco - Carina

nunja  - schaut nach einem reinen Handelsunternehmen aus !

das bedeutet die neuen GT Entwicklungen/Konstruktionen wurde eingekauft - ist doch eigentlich schade oder? (geringe Markenaffinität) !

ich würd gern wissen wer das Carbon Zaskar entwickelt / zeichnet,
welches er/sie vorher gemacht haben - welche gedanken dabei den vorzug hatten u.s.w. (philosophie)
viele vergessen das sowas auch eine Marke ausmacht!


----------



## GT-Man (1. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Danke !
> hast gesehen  - Schwinn - Maxi Cosi - Samsonite - Cosco - Carina
> nunja  - schaut nach einem reinen Handelsunternehmen aus !
> das bedeutet die neuen GT Entwicklungen/Konstruktionen wurde eingekauft - ist doch eigentlich schade oder? (geringe Markenaffinität) !
> ...


  Tja, Fragen über Fragen. Ganz nach dem Sesamstraßenmotto: "Wer? Wie? Was? Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? - Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm."  
Schreib doch mal an GT und unterrichte uns dann.


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> hast gesehen  - Schwinn - Maxi Cosi - Samsonite - Cosco - Carina
> 
> ...



 
Moin!Sagmal.Merkst du eigentlich nicht was für einen Blödsinn du schreibst? 

1.Ein Handelsunternehmen gibts aufm Obstmarkt,oder wenns Teppiche verkaufst.

2.Dorel ist ein Grosskonzern.

3.In der heutigen Zeit ist es völlig normal dass der eine den kleineren Schluckt.
-Bestes Beispiel ist HOPE Technology aus England,dass teils von einem Rüstungskonzern aufgekauft wurde (!!!)

4.Es ist alleine schon aus finanzieller Hinsicht immer ein Vorteil.
-Speziell GT Bicycles der letzten Jahre ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür,was viel RaD (Research and Development=$$$) bringt.Und da braucht GT Bicycles GARNICHTS einzukaufen,denn die Schlauen Köpfe sitzen direkt dort.Gut so.
-GT Kassiert jetzt endlich die Lorbeern dafür.Die Produktpalette ist bombig und die Preise absolut fair!

5.Warum sollte GT seine Bikes nicht selbst entwickeln?
-Du musst hier unterscheiden zwischen ENTWICKELN und HERSTELLEN

Entwickeln tut jede Marke selber.Speziell GT beweist wieder einmal dass sie Ihre "Linie" beibehalten haben.Letztendlich herstellen tut kaum einer.Genauso wenig wie Speiseeis,Giant,Trek,Scott,Cube usw
*
Ich möchte dir nicht zu Nahe treten.Aber du nörgelst und nervst hier ständig in dem Herstellerforum.Speziell deine Fragen und dein Auftreten schliessen sehr deutlich hinaus,dass dich sehr wenig mit GT verbindet.*

Kaufe dir ein Specialized oder ein Giant und werde GLÜCKLICH!!!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte dir nicht zu Nahe treten.Aber du nörgelst und nervst hier ständig in dem Herstellerforum.Speziell deine Fragen und dein Auftreten schliessen sehr deutlich hinaus,dass dich sehr wenig mit GT verbindet.
> 
> Kaufe dir ein Specialized oder ein Giant und werde GLÜCKLICH!!!
> Grüsse Rafa



  Da hat doch jemand wirklich mal ein Machtwort gesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2007)

doppelt gepostet!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. September 2007)

Ich glaube, das war unnötig. Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig dem Unternehmen die Stange halten, nur weil man die Produkte gut findet. Und schon gleich garnicht, wenn man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass das Produktdesign eingekauft ist. Mal ehrlich, woher wissen (nicht glauben oder vermuten!) wir, dass es sich bei GT nicht um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt, derren Bikes von drittklassigen Ingenieuren nach Mustern von Specialized (der Gedanke kam mir auch schon) entwickelt wurden? Produziert wird natürlich in China, wie bei 99% aller anderen Radfirmen auch. Da wird sich so schnell auch nichts dran ändern, ganz im Gegenteil - mit internationalem Know-How (ob kopiert, geklaut oder per Technologie-Austausch erworben) kann gerade China mit Kompetenz auf dem Markt glänzen. Fakt ist aber, das wird was kosten und die Produktion wird teurer - auch durch in Zukunft gewiss steigende Löhne. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
Was mir fehlt, ist die Firmen-Transparenz - welche Köpfe stecken hinter einem Carbon-Zaskar, wer zeichnet sich für die i-Drive-Serie verantwortlich usw. - und wer hat das 20th Anniversary verbockt? ;-) Dort besteht meiner Meinung nach enormer Handlungsbedarf und wenn wir ehrlich sind, tut es keiner Firma weh, genau solche Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit zu geben.
Natürlich gefällt es mir nicht zu sehen, dass eine Firma wie GT nun zu einem Großkonzern gehört, der die Fäden zieht, wie er es will. Aber so ist's nun mal gelaufen mit GT - nicht nur mit GT. Letzten Endes ist aus der guten alten Zeit der 80er und 90er nur noch der Name übrig. Nur langsam schafft es GT, sich wirklich wieder so zu profilieren, wie damals. Lange Jahre war es still im Kämmerlein, sieht man meiner Meinung auch am GT-Team Deutschland, mit seinem "Support" hier im Forum. So langsam entwickelt sich aber etwas, die Richtung ist goldrichtig, nur an der Umsetzung hapert es (Thema: wieder einmal eine unvollständige Produktpalette in Deutschland). Geduld ist gefragt und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

'tschuldigung - total off topic, aber das musste sein...


----------



## Re-spekt (1. September 2007)

seid ihr herrlich naiv !

hab ich mit solch einfachen Fragen eure Religion verletzt !
(kennt jemand de schlauen Kopf mit Namen?)

getroffene Hunde bellen !

an Montymaus,- es tut mir leid - aber deine Louis Vuitton Tasche hat nicht Louis genäht!
(vermutlich waren es Kinder)

ich mach jetzt schluß - kann verstehen das das hier keiner will !

zurück zu eurem Ponnyhof!


----------



## salzbrezel (1. September 2007)

Neue Bilder von der Eurobike:


----------



## SpeedyR (1. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> seid ihr herrlich naiv !
> 
> getroffene Hunde bellen !



Und das sagt hier gerade der richtige  



Re-spekt schrieb:


> an Montymaus,- es tut mir leid - aber deine Louis Vuitton Tasche hat nicht Louis genäht!
> (vermutlich waren es Kinder)



Mache mal deinen Kleiderschrank auf.Du würdest dich wundern was nicht alles von Kindern genäht worden ist.Schmeiss die Sachen einfach weg.Laufe dann zum Gemüsemarkt und kaufe dir Tomaten.Der Arbeiter der sie pflückt verdient nichtmal 3 Euro die stunde.noch bedenken?top



Re-spekt schrieb:


> zurück zu eurem Ponnyhof!



Damit hast du dich endlich aus dem Gt Forum disqualifiziert  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> seid ihr herrlich naiv !
> 
> hab ich mit solch einfachen Fragen eure Religion verletzt !
> (kennt jemand de schlauen Kopf mit Namen?)
> ...



Wie primitiv muss man sein???  
Woher willst Du wissen, womit ich durch die Gegend laufe???
Deine Kommentare sind einfach nur peinlich und zum  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (1. September 2007)

Zum Thema Re-spekt:
Schaut in das Thema "Zeigt her eure Cross-country Kunstwerke"! Dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen!

Zum Thema neue GTs:
Schaut euch das TT beim Carbonzaskar an. Das hat wohl einen Monostay-Hinterbau. Und beim i-Drive wird wohl endlich ein nicht brechender Dog-Bone (heißt der so?) verbaut.


----------



## bofh (1. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> zurück zu eurem Ponnyhof!


1. Dein stümperhafter Flame-Versuch ist einfach nur peinlich.
2. Troll Dich.

E.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> 2. Troll Dich.
> 
> E.


      DEM KANN ICH MICH NUR ANSCHLIESSEN


----------



## berni1812 (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich mich hier mal als GT Händler einmischen! 

Die meisten Bikes die ihr hier postet wird es in Europa so nicht geben, sind alles die Amerikanischen Modelle die auf der Eurobike gezeigt wurden!

Der Zaskar 20th kostet bei uns in Deutschland 1.399 und ist in M und L zu haben, außerdem sind für Deutschland 80 Stück begrenzt! "Ich habe mir gestern in Friedrichshafen einen bestellt, und es war einer der letzten die noch verfügbar waren"!


----------



## GT-Man (1. September 2007)

Klasse Fotos!!!


----------



## versus (1. September 2007)

das ist doch mal ein guter morgen! 

tolle fotos von der eurobike und ich muss ab heute (hoffentlich) nie wieder weder das unbeholfene geschreibsel von re-spekt entziffern, noch mir seine unsäglichen basteleien ansehen ! so kann es weiter gehen  

*DANKE RAFA !*


----------



## chrrup150 (1. September 2007)

na also.
alles  in allem:
es kann nur besser werden


----------



## 4element (2. September 2007)

tolle Bikes, weiter so.


----------



## Stemmel (2. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Leider wird es die rosa GTs in Deutschland nicht geben!  Danke für die Info  Sebastian (Cyclery)
> Aber wie erkläre ich das meiner Freundin



Schaaade!    

Daggi


----------



## 4element (2. September 2007)

ja,ja für die Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (3. September 2007)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt muss ich mich hier mal als GT Händler einmischen!
> 
> ...



Lieber GT Händler, sag uns doch einfach bitte ob dir die neue kollektion, die in deutschland vertrieben wird gefällt. Ich habe mit sehr vielen Fahrradhändlern und GT Fans gesprochen und die sind sehr begeistert. Es ist immer schön wenn man sich über das freut, was schon ist und nicht immer von dem redet was nicht. Es freut mich sehr, dass du den neuen zsaskar frame schon bestellt hast. Wie hat dir die Party am Donnerstag Abend auf der Eurobike gefallen? Wo hast du eigentlich dein Geschäft? Ich würde geren mal bei Dir vorbeikommen und deine Ideen und Anregungen persönlich aufnehmen.

danke


----------



## cubebiker (3. September 2007)

Gibt's das IT-1 2008 nicht mehr?
War es denn auf der Messe zu sehen?

Cubebiker


----------



## GT-TEAM (3. September 2007)

it1 ist für 2008 nicht mehr im programm.


----------



## berni1812 (3. September 2007)

Also das Programm 2008 finde ich echt klasse, sind echt ein Paar Super Räder dabei..... Zaskar Carbon!

War leider nicht auf der Party am Donnerstag, wir waren nur am Freitag auf der Eurobike!


----------



## Überholverbot (3. September 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> .Speziell GT beweist wieder einmal dass sie Ihre "Linie" beibehalten haben.
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



die linie ist eindeutig BMW.

siehe: https://shop.bmwgroup.com/is-bin/IN...de/-/EUR/BMWFrameSet-Start;?CategoryName=LIFE

unter MOBILITÄT - BIKES


ein GT händler schreibt euch:

 " ... Die meisten Bikes die ihr hier postet wird es in Europa so nicht geben, sind alles die Amerikanischen Modelle die auf der Eurobike gezeigt wurden!"

und die reaktionen darauf:

"Klasse Fotos!!!"
"tolle fotos"
"na also"
"tolle Bikes, weiter so"

handelt es sich da um einen insider-scherz, oder warum kommt mir das so crazy vor?


----------



## SpeedyR (3. September 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> die linie ist eindeutig BMW.
> 
> siehe: https://shop.bmwgroup.com/is-bin/IN...de/-/EUR/BMWFrameSet-Start;?CategoryName=LIFE
> 
> unter MOBILITÄT - BIKES



Falsch es ist genau umgekehrt.Die Linie ist genau GT  




Überholverbot schrieb:


> ein GT händler schreibt euch:
> 
> " ... Die meisten Bikes die ihr hier postet wird es in Europa so nicht geben, sind alles die Amerikanischen Modelle die auf der Eurobike gezeigt wurden!"
> 
> ...



Niemand sagt,dass man an die Bikes hier in Europa rankommen muss oder soll.Wir leben in einer globalen Marktwirtschaft 
Das spiegelt sich sogar an den Preisen wieder.

Grüsse RAfa


----------



## Bastieeeh (3. September 2007)

Wenn ich mir den 2008er Katalog anschaue, dann sind dort genug sehr interessante Räder drin. Sicher, alle gibt es leider nicht - aber vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.
Der Grund für die Begeisterung ist vielleicht aber doch ein anderer. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber es gab in den letzten Jahren noch keine so komplette und attraktive Palette an GT Rädern. Der Stand auf der Eurobike war größer als sonst, das zeigt, dass der deutsche Markt auch wieder als solcher wahrgenommen wird. Sicher, am Ende ist es reines Marketing - gemacht um den deutschen Kunden zu schröpfen (siehe auch der Preis des 20th Anniversary). Aber was soll's? Einem der Radhersteller muss ich mein Geld doch geben, warum dann nicht GT???


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> die linie ist eindeutig BMW.
> 
> siehe: https://shop.bmwgroup.com/is-bin/IN...de/-/EUR/BMWFrameSet-Start;?CategoryName=LIFE
> 
> ...



ich kann meinen vorrednern nur recht geben. viele bikes hier im forum sind aus den usa hierher gelotst worden!
ausserdem freut es uns alle hier zu sehen, dass unsere marke wieder aufersteht und tolle neue produkte im angebot hat. wenn die nicht gleich hier zu haben sind ist das zwar sehr schade, aber wir sind wohl alle realistisch genug um zu wissen, dass GT nach der entwicklungarbeit geld verdienen muss und dafür dem amerikanischen markt zunächst den vorzug gibt.


----------



## cyclery.de (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
der Vollständigkeit halber reiche ich noch die Preisliste für alle Modelle 2008 nach: www.cyclery.de/GT_Preisliste_2008.pdf

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (7. September 2007)

Au weia....

Tut mir leid, aber so kann das nichts werden. In der Preisklasse zwischen 1000 und 1500â¬ siehts ja ganz mau aus. Warum gibt es so viele MTB-Modelle zwischen 299 und 599â¬, aber kaum was drÃ¼ber, bei 2000 gehts dann weiter? 
Das interessante Force kommt garnicht, wo doch hier die Nachfrage nach Tourenfullies riesig ist. Das Zaskar Carbon Team, das ja in der Bike und Ã¼berall vorgestellt wurde kommt auch nicht.

Warum lÃ¤sst GT die Bike erst drÃ¼ber berichten, macht die Kunden heiÃ.... und bringt dann nicht die interessanten Modelle, sondern fast nur den Billig-Kram, den es die letzten drei Jahre auch schon gab.
Neu in der Liste (bei den MTBs) sind nur: Das eine Zaskar-Carbon Modell, der schon ausverkaufte 20th anniversary, die Frauenmodelle und das Sanction.

Das ist fÃ¼r mich enttÃ¤uschend.


----------



## berni1812 (7. September 2007)

Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund, denn in den Preisklassen 299â¬ - 599â¬ wird die Masse verkauft, und somit das Geld verdient! FÃ¼r viele liegt dann aber schon die Preisliche Schmerzgrenze bei 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ein "teueres" Rad!

Im Gegenteil dazu wird dann zwischen 1000â¬ und 1500â¬ eher ganz wenig verkauft, denn die ein Rad sportlich Nutzen wollen greifen dann zu teueren die von 1500â¬ aufwÃ¤rts liegen, und dann meist schon XT-Gruppen verbaut haben!

Was ich allerdings Schade finde ist, dass es kein Alu-Zaskar mehr mit XT-Gruppe gibt! WÃ¼rde dem Zaskar besser stehen als die LX-Version!


----------



## GT-TEAM (7. September 2007)

An Salzbrezel,

im programm 2008 gibt es bei gt folgende wesentlichen dinge neu: einen carbon bmx frame, ein höherwertiges bmx freestyle (calafia), ein fully mit xt komplett (marathon 1.0), ein carbon zaskar, eine komlette rennradserie, eine crossserie, einen dhi-frame, eine damenserie von 399 bis 1199 und einen anniversary frame, der noch zu haben ist. ich denke das ist einiges was neu dazugekommen ist. lies dir das doch bitte durch, schau dir das programm nochmals genau an und beantworte dir die frage selber, ob sich bei gt in deutschland was getan hat?


----------



## salzbrezel (7. September 2007)

@ GT-Team

Da hast du ja Recht. Global gesehen hat sich natÃ¼rlich eine Mange getan. ich will ja auch nicht rummotzen. War vielleicht etwas zu hart ausgedrÃ¼ckt.

Ich bin nur einfach etwas enttÃ¤uscht, dass die schÃ¶nen Modelle, die ja auch in den deutschen Zeitungen gezeigt wurden, doch nicht hierher kommen. 

Preislich orientieren sich eigentlich alle mir bekannten Biker in der Region von 1000-1800â¬. Wo sieht man denn schon richtige Hochpreismodelle im Einsatz? Ich glaube, dass genau das der Grund ist, warum Canyon etc. so einen Riesenerfolg hat. Weil es genau da unglaublich viele Modelle in dieser Preiskategorie gibt, die von fast allen namhaften Herstellern vernachlÃ¤ssigt wird.


----------



## GT-TEAM (7. September 2007)

danke für deinen hinweis in sachen hardtail zwischen 1000-1800 euro. für diese zielgruppe habe ich das avalanche pro ins programm genommern. das liegt bie 1.599 und hat viel xt. ich denke das passt genau da rein. schau dir das rad doch einfach mal an. ich denke im hardtail berich sind wir von den preisklassen ganz gut besetzt. 299,- / 349,- / 399,- / 469,- / 499,- / 599,- / 699,- / 799,- / 999,- / 1599,- / zaskar 1499,- 2999,-.  Es wäre schön, wenn du verständnis haben kannst, dass wir nicht alles gleich von einem jahr aufs andere umsetzen können. wenn wir im bereich über 999,- euro dieses jahr so zulegen, wie wir uns das alle wünschen, dann verspreche ich dir für die Kollektion 2009 einen erweiterung in der categoie.


----------



## salzbrezel (7. September 2007)

> Es wäre schön, wenn du verständnis haben kannst, dass wir nicht alles gleich von einem jahr aufs andere umsetzen können. wenn wir im bereich über 999,- euro dieses jahr so zulegen, wie wir uns das alle wünschen, dann verspreche ich dir für die Kollektion 2009 einen erweiterung in der categoie.



Na klar, ich kann das schon verstehen, dass alles nicht vom einen aufs andere Jahr geht. Vergleich mich einfach mal mit einem kleinen Kind. Ich habe im Toys 'R' Us Katalog (Bike) eine Carrerabahn (Force) als Weihnachtsgeschenk gesehen und jetzt liegt unterm Baum ein doofes Buch.

Prinzipiell möchte ich dir aber nochmal für die wieder auflebende Betreuung hier im Forum danken. Auch die neue Homepage zeigt, dass ihr euch bemüht, 2007 gabs ja nur die 2006er Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (7. September 2007)

wir wollen uns aber nicht nur bemühen!!  Unser ganz klares Ziel für die nahe Zukunft ist es die Besten zu sein. Das heisst nicht die größten, nicht die billigsten, nicht die teuersten. see you.


----------



## oldman (7. September 2007)

moin,

wie einigen bekannt sein wird, habe ich ursprünglich eine sehr kritische Meinung bezüglich GT's Vertriebspolitik in Europa, speziell D.

Muss mich aber dahingehend korrigieren, dass sich im Hinblick auf 2008 enorm viel getan hat; zum einen eine erheblich breitere Produktpalette, zum anderen vertreibt anscheinend eine GT Deutschland GmbH die Produkte und nicht mehr einfach "nur" Epple (bitte nicht falsch verstehen).
Das lässt auf eine langfristige Planung schliessen. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die soeben präsentierte Produktpalette 2008 für Deutschland schon vor Monaten entschieden wurde, dass die sichtbaren Fortschritte, die wir heute sehen im Prinzip das Ergebnis der Arbeit aus 2005/2006 sind.

Kurzum, entgegen meiner ursprünglich skeptischen Haltung möchte ich der Truppe bei GT Deutschland zum Erfolg gratulieren. Freut mich sehr, dass die Sache jetzt so eine Dynamik entwickelt!






p.s. Abschliessend dennoch der Hinweis darauf, dass dem Produktmanager, der das Anniversary Zaskar betreut, der Bonus gestrichen gehört  : in teure, exklusive Rahmen gehören prinzipiell und ausnahmslos weder semiintegrierte, noch integrierte Steuersätze. Einfach schade, denn wenn ich 1400 für einen Rahmen ausgebe, habe ich kein Problem einen King oder gar King Titan zu verbauen.


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. September 2007)

> Abschliessend dennoch der Hinweis darauf, dass dem Produktmanager, der das Anniversary Zaskar betreut, der Bonus gestrichen gehört  : in teure, exklusive Rahmen gehören prinzipiell und ausnahmslos weder semiintegrierte, noch integrierte Steuersätze.



Finger abhacken, ich bin für Finger abhacken! ;-)


----------



## alf2 (7. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> wir wollen uns aber nicht nur bemühen!!  Unser ganz klares Ziel für die nahe Zukunft ist es die Besten zu sein. Das heisst nicht die größten, nicht die billigsten, nicht die teuersten. see you.



Als ich die 2008er Produktpalette sah war ich begeistert! 

Schade finde ich, dass die IMHO interessantesten bikes, nämlich das Force und das Sanction 1.0 nicht nach Deutschland kommen. Aber immerhin hat GT mit dem Sanction 2.0 noch immer ein durchaus interessantes bike im Programm.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist dass GT die interessantesten Räder nur in M und L anbietet. Das kenne ich von keinem anderen Hersteller und finde ich ausgesprochen schade, da ich ein S benötigen würde. Was ist der Grund für diese Politik? und ist daran gedacht in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder höherwertige bikes in Größe S anzubieten?


----------



## Kint (8. September 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> meinst du den hier
> 
> Selle Italia SLR TT Rosen-Look



im übrigen soll der nichtsehrabriebfest sein - vomdesign - wenn ich die beiträge recht erinnere...


----------



## Bastieeeh (8. September 2007)

> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist dass GT die interessantesten Räder nur in M und L anbietet.



Und was ist mit XL???


----------



## cyclery.de (8. September 2007)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Und was ist mit XL???


Hi,
im Katalog ab Seite 25 sind die jeweiligen Modelle mit den verfügbaren Größen aufgelistet. Wie groß bist du denn das du ggf. XL bräuchtest?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## cyclery.de (9. September 2007)

Hallo und Entschuldigung an alle die den Printkatalog diese Woche noch nicht in den Händen halten konnten. Leider war die Nachfrage so groß, dass meine beschauliche Anzahl von 6 Stück in wirklich ausgereicht hat.  
Aber wie der Oliver von GT ja geschrieben hat ist bereits Nachschub auf dem Weg zu mir, sodass ich darauf hoffe diese Woche alle bedienen zu können. Aber das Warten lohnt sich in jedem Falle!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

Zum Treffen werden wir auch ein paar Kataloge mitbringen, die wir von GT-Team zugesandt bekommen haben. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Diskussionen am Lagerfeuer


----------



## Kint (10. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zum Treffen werden wir auch ein paar Kataloge mitbringen, die wir von GT-Team zugesandt bekommen haben. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Diskussionen am Lagerfeuer



ich fang jetzt schon mal an....

ist noch niemandem aufgefallen dass die steuerohre ausschliesslich fÃ¼r wechselbare gabelschÃ¤fte ausgelegt zu sein scheinen ? anders sind rund 600 mm in M nÃ¤mlich nicht zu realisieren  ( siehe tech chart im pdf katalog seite 25)  mann sowas is peinlich - ich kann ja halbwegs nachvollziehen - wenn auch nicht gutheissen, dass schreibfehler / layoutfehler in ner zeitung oder nem magazin vorkommen aber nem pdf katalog ? 

und auch ich hau in die gleiche kerbe - wie kein XL ? dabei war Gt dank seiner speziellen messmethode fÃ¼r groÃe leute halbwegs fahrbar... oder ist das ein rein deutsches sprich import problem ? auf der neuen ( schÃ¶nen aber etwas unÃ¼bersichtlichen ( wenn man sich mit den einsatzbereichen nicht auskennt) ) homepage sind auch keine grÃ¶Ãen gelistet - oder ich hab sie einfach nicht gefunden....

schÃ¶n finde ich das sanction, optisch ansprechender als die vohrjahresmodell mit 15cm FW.... 
dazu (s3) aber noch die frage - ein MTB ( ok ein fully) fÃ¼r 2000â¬ - mit ner suntour gabel ? GRUPPENLOSER shimano bremse ? die ritchey stÃ¼tze und die crank brothers pedale tÃ¤uschen da nicht Ã¼ber die meiner meinung nach mageren austattung hinweg.... wobei ich einrÃ¤ume dass ich einfach 2mille fÃ¼r die austattung happig finde, kann aber sein, dass das durchaus marktgerecht ist...

darÃ¼berhinaus hab ich Ã¼brigensnix zu meckern.... ausser dass scheinbar keienr mehr sein bike schultert ? 

edit: habs jetzt gefunden. GrÃ¶Ãenangaben auf der Gt seite. von produktdetails zu geometriedaten wechseln rechts oben im bildchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. September 2007)

Kint, jetzt habe ich mir sooo auf die Zunge gebissen, und du haust es doch raus...
Ich wollte schon fragen, ob ich die Deutschland-Kataloge in Zukunft mal einer Endkorrektur unterziehen soll, bevor sie in Druck gehen.
Die letzten Jahre waren auch eher mäßig lektoriert, 2008 ist es leider wieder so.
Auch, wenn es Kleinigkeiten sind, bei so wenig Text darf nichts daneben gehen.

An GT: Ohne Quatsch, ich mach´ das gerne, ich habe davon mal gelebt ;-)


----------



## GT-TEAM (10. September 2007)

Danke für die Hinweise. Da habt ihr sicher recht. Wir strengen uns nächstes Jahr noch mehr an. Auf alle Fälle hatten wir bei GT für alle Kunden und Fans auf der Eurobike Kataloge bereit. Das haben viele Mitbewerber nicht geschafft. Die Spalten auf Seite 25 sind beim Druck um eins verschoben, sorry.


----------



## kingmoe (11. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Da habt ihr sicher recht. Wir strengen uns nächstes Jahr noch mehr an. Auf alle Fälle hatten wir bei GT für alle Kunden und Fans auf der Eurobike Kataloge bereit. Das haben viele Mitbewerber nicht geschafft. Die Spalten auf Seite 25 sind beim Druck um eins verschoben, sorry.



War auch nicht böse gemeint, ich hatte es ja erst auch "runtergeschluckt". Es ist halt gerade dann ärgerlich, wenn man weiß, dass es sauviel Arbeit ist, so einen Katalog auf die Beine zu stellen - und dann sind Flüchtigkeitsfehler drin...
Von Euren reichhaltigen Katalogreserven habe ich auch schon profitiert: Mein Dealer hat genug Exemplare mitbekommen - und einer davon ist jetzt hier


----------



## Janikulus (20. September 2007)

ich habe da gerade einen 2008er Katalog aus der Schweiz in den Händen:
alle Team, 1.0, Framesets und Zaskar Limited in S, M, L und XL sind dabei...


----------



## Kint (21. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise. Da habt ihr sicher recht. Wir strengen uns nächstes Jahr noch mehr an. Auf alle Fälle hatten wir bei GT für alle Kunden und Fans auf der Eurobike Kataloge bereit. Das haben viele Mitbewerber nicht geschafft. Die Spalten auf Seite 25 sind beim Druck um eins verschoben, sorry.



ist auch von mir niucht bös gemeint gewesen - nru sind kataloge eben das aushängeschild eines unternehmens - neben der website natürlich. und wir alle wissen - der erste eindruck zählt.


----------



## GT-Man (29. September 2007)

Fotos von der Interbike:


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

kann mir mal einer den sinn erklären ein caRBon bike zu bauen und es dann silbe rzu lackieren ?  

bei titan versteh ich das ja noch.... 

im ernst schönes peace - befasse mich in letzter zeit etwas ernster mit den 29ern - und werde jetzt mal hier ein faden zu eröffnen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4096196#post4096196


----------



## GT-Man (4. Oktober 2007)

Hier geht´s zum GT-Stand auf der Interbike:
http://content.mtbr.com/TRD_14_350crx.aspx


----------



## GT-Man (6. Oktober 2007)

Seltenes Bild: Gary Turner (re., mit Hans Rey) auf der Interbike 2007:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (6. Oktober 2007)

Da würde mich doch mal glatt interessieren was der werte herr turner denn heut so macht???


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. Februar 2008)

nur noch gut zwei wochen und der anniversary frame ist am start....


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab vorgestern bei GT Deutschland in Oldenburg angerufen um nach einem Marathon 1.0 zu fragen, da nannte man mir für das Anniversary die 14 KW als Liefertermin.


----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2008)

GT-Team ist doch von GT Deutschland (?)


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2008)

Dann gibt es unterschiedliche Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (6. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dann gibt es unterschiedliche Infos



Inwiefern?


----------



## Bastieeeh (6. Februar 2008)

Die Jungs vom GT-TEAM sagen, es sind noch gut zwei Wochen bis zur Auslieferung. Das würde gut geschätzt die Kalenderwoche 9 bedeuten (25. Februar bis 2. März).
TigersClaw will bei GT Deutschland erfahren haben, dass die Auslieferung in der 14. Kalenderwoche beginnt. Das ist die Woche vom 31. März bis 6. April. Ich sehe da einen deutlichen Unterschied und bin aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre eher pessismistisch.


----------



## berni1812 (6. Februar 2008)

Mir persönlich (Händler) wurde vom Vertreter der 29.02. als Liefertermin versprochen! Das wäre somit in KW 9!


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2008)

b.t.w. ich war gerade bei biroma (gt-händler in zh) und der war gerade dabei das niegelnagelneue force in weiss zusammenzuschrauben. das ding sieht hammer aus und ich mache jede wette, dass es im einsatz richtig spass bringt!!!


----------



## Paulo81 (19. März 2008)

Kann mir jemand helfen mit der Frage ob es in Deutschland die 2008 GT FORCE Modelle gibt? Ich finde im Internet immer nur die SANCTION Modelle...!!!


----------



## Kint (19. März 2008)

Paulo81 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen mit der Frage ob es in Deutschland die 2008 GT FORCE Modelle gibt? Ich finde im Internet immer nur die SANCTION Modelle...!!!



nicht dieses jahr. dieses jahr gibst in dutschland nur das sanction, das sich rahmentechnisch allerdings nicht großartig vom force zu unterscheiden scheint. (weniger gussets u.ä.)

allerdings kannst du auch mal nach der schweiz oder österreich schielen - die haben teilweise andere modellpaletten.


----------



## Paulo81 (20. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nicht dieses jahr. dieses jahr gibst in dutschland nur das sanction, das sich rahmentechnisch allerdings nicht großartig vom force zu unterscheiden scheint. (weniger gussets u.ä.)
> 
> allerdings kannst du auch mal nach der schweiz oder österreich schielen - die haben teilweise andere modellpaletten.



Danke, gute Info. So wie es aussieht werde ich es aus Polen bestellen. Da gibt es das GT FORCE 2.0. Preislich genauso wie in den USA. Hab schon Kontakt aufgernommen zu einem Shop.


----------



## Kint (20. März 2008)

Paulo81 schrieb:


> Danke, gute Info. So wie es aussieht werde ich es aus Polen bestellen. Da gibt es das GT FORCE 2.0. Preislich genauso wie in den USA. Hab schon Kontakt aufgernommen zu einem Shop.



ähämmm. nix gegen die polen, aber der dollar ist grade recht günstig, das hast du berücksichtigt ? dabei natürlich auch an zoll und eust denken. ansonsten bleibt nur noch eins .....:

*Bilder.....!*

wenns da ist...


----------



## Kruko (20. März 2008)

ÄHHHHH Kint

Polen ist in der EU. Da gibt es kein Zoll mehr. Rüberfahren, kaufen und hoffentlich wiederkommen


----------



## Janikulus (20. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> und hoffentlich wiederkommen



ist auch ne Art Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (20. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ÄHHHHH Kint
> 
> Polen ist in der EU. Da gibt es kein Zoll mehr. Rüberfahren, kaufen und hoffentlich wiederkommen



aber die us of  a nich........



Paulo81 schrieb:


> > ähämmm. nix gegen die polen, *aber der dollar ist grade recht günstig,* das hast du berücksichtigt ?* dabei natürlich auch an zoll und eust denken*. ansonsten bleibt nur noch eins .....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo81 (20. März 2008)

Tolle Sache, das mit dem FORCE 2.0. aus Polen wird nix! Der nette Typ von  dem Shop kann mir kein Bike in size L besorgen!!! Angeblich gibt es in Polen nur S und M. Also... SM - hahahaha lustig...
Werde es wohl doch mit der Schweiz versuchen.


----------



## Kint (21. März 2008)

Paulo81 schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, das mit dem FORCE 2.0. aus Polen wird nix! Der nette Typ von  dem Shop kann mir kein Bike in size L besorgen!!! Angeblich gibt es in Polen nur S und M. Also... SM - hahahaha lustig...
> Werde es wohl doch mit der Schweiz versuchen.



jau - das ist das problem. die ländervertriebe haben da eben ne eigene politik was die größen angeht. in D gibst das sanction ja auch nur bis L ...


----------

